# Source: Bulls taking look at McGrady



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

> CHICAGO -- The Chicago Bulls are evaluating the health of free agent guard/forward Tracy McGrady and have talked to his representative, according to a person familiar with the situation.
> McGrady worked out for the Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday and took a physical on Tuesday.
> 
> The 31-year-old tweeted that he's considering the Clippers, Bulls, Los Angeles Lakers and Miami Heat, but he added: "that could change by the morning ... lol ... this is the NBA."
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5399602


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

He hasn't shot the ball above 44% for the year since 2002-2003. That's 7 years ago. That's how long he's been done.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Bulls42 said:


> He hasn't shot the ball above 44% for the year since 2002-2003. That's 7 years ago. That's how long he's been done.


Yea this is one of those things that comes down to what he wants $$$ wise and what role he is willing to accept. 

Im more than willing to take a shot on him but it has to be at the right price


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I just don't get it.
His left knee is completely shot. He can't jump. He can't attack the hoop. He can't create his own shot. He can't elevate when he shoots. He hasn't shot the ball well in 7 years. He can't hit the three. HE CAN'T MOVE TO PLAY DEFENSE. He never cared about playing defense. He won't be able to last the whole season. He won't be healthy for the playoffs.
He can't do a single thing well that we need from a back-up SG.
People need to stop remembering the player he use to be, and look at who he is today.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

really hope we are not signing him. Why do we want to do him a favor when he didn't consider signing with us back then. Plus, he has nothing left.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This brings me back. I remember the days when McGrady in a Bulls uniform was a high hope pipe dream. Now it's like ehh and I'm pretty sure Bulls fans are happy they never gave him a big contract.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

as they say on the Chicago Bears message board:

SIGN 'EM!!!

let's bring in Penny Hardaway while we're at too. We could use a back up PG w/ some size!!


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sorry. This guy is a corpse. I see no reason to include him in the roster. There is no reason for this team to hand that fraud any money. No Tracy, No Shaq, No Penny. Kick them back to the retirement home.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

No harm in taking a look at him. You never know... maybe some pixies shot dust out of their butt's and McGrady's knee is magically doing better?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm mildly intrigued. I suppose the Bulls are, too.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I assume the team is only interested because LA got Barnes & Ratliff


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

www.rumorpress.net

Bulls will seriously consider adding T-Mac if he agrees to certain conditions


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

...and BOOM goes the dynamite.

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/jackson/2529662,CST-SPT-jax24.article

C'mon Derrick. You won't recruit LeBron but you'll recruit McGrady(he's not the same guy he was 10 years ago)? Where the F are your priorities at?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> C'mon Derrick. You won't recruit LeBron but you'll recruit McGrady(he's not the same guy he was 10 years ago)? Where the F are your priorities at?


My guess is that making the US team is his top priority, so I'm sure Rose didn't have the time to take a deep analytical approach when answering the T-Mac question.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

On an unrelated note, it seems like Rose is becoming considerably more media comfortable, I've noticed.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> On an unrelated note, it seems like Rose is becoming considerably more media comfortable, I've noticed.


I'm noticing the same thing. Between Rose and Noah, the reporters have got to love the material. This will be another way for this team to get some credibility... for whatever reason, people seem to think higher of players with colorful quotes.

I like the confidence coming from Rose, Noah, and Boozer in the interviews this summer. I'm also VERY impressed with CJ Watkins interview skills. We may have the all NBA interview team this season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I'm noticing the same thing. Between Rose and Noah, the reporters have got to love the material. This will be another way for this team to get some credibility... for whatever reason, people seem to think higher of players with colorful quotes.
> 
> I like the confidence coming from Rose, Noah, and Boozer in the interviews this summer. I'm also VERY impressed with CJ Watkins interview skills. We may have the all NBA interview team this season.


Watkins, eh, Wynn? What did we do with Watson?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Watkins, eh, Wynn? What did we do with Watson?


Uhhh... Whoops! Still impressed!


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tmac is obviously not what he used to be. But he had some solid games for the Knicks last year. He showed he can still run an offense, and still has his passing skills. Now he obviously isn't explosive and lost his quickness but he can still shoot. Defense could be an issue. But I wouldn't be surprised to see him have more in the tank that people realize. I mean look at Grant Hill people said the same things about him.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

TM might be a good pick up off the bench. Sure he does Jack up a lot of shots but off the bench that can be very helpful and we could use a back up SG and he would definately fill that role as well as help spread the floor for our big men. Just imho?

david


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tmac has been the number one option alpha guy his whole career, not sure how he'll adjust to that new role he'll get on the bulls' team.
his shooting % doesnt look that good, and his back and knee problems have slowed him down and he is not reliable, not sure if he can guard players like coach thibs will demand. his passing game is good though and at a low contract their isnt much you can do wrong, unless the FO thinks bogans or mason are significant upgrades. 
it also might be worth to try jj at the 2, he's slimmed down and could audition for that role.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

TM did screw up our plans back in 2000. We could end up with a champion caliber team, if that ******* made a right decision. If I am not mistaken, at that time another “certified Bulls enemy” by name KG was very vocal about how horrible Bulls organization is. Almost identical to what snake-Wade did a few weeks ago.

IMO, we should make him scream about how bad he wants to play for us …prior to giving him any consideration.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

And here the Bulls are again. After a mostly positive off season (LeBron's douchey-ness aside). The Bulls will slip back into familiar territory, replacing good karma with an absolutely puzzling move by signing Tracy McLazy. I guess, we knew it all along. Whenever the team takes a few steps forward, management has to counter that positivity with an utterly stupid decision.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

d-rose, thy wish will be done...



> The Bulls are prepared to sign Tracy McGrady if he proves to be sufficiently healthy in a workout Monday and he can convince the team he is willing to accept a bench role, one source familiar with Chicago's thinking said Sunday.
> 
> "Nothing is done until it's done, but I expect the Bulls to sign McGrady later this week," the source said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5408617


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Derrick wants to play with him. It's a done deal.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

If T-Mac has anything left in the tank to offer, why not sign him? I'm sure we'll get him on the cheap, so if he ends up being a problem, cutting or trading him shouldn't be too big of an issue.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this is the last tmac memory i have...


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

This signing is embarrassing.
I really hope a high-caliber shooting guard becomes available during the season.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I love how everyone knows for a fact that TMAC is finished. I guess people never come back from injuries.
Yeah he won't be the version of TMAC we wanted back in 2000. But we're not going to pay him that kind of money. He knows that the management knows that.
If he signs a 1-2 year deal, maybe he'll play above everyone's expectations kinda like Rashard Lewis did before he got that ridiculous contract from the Magic.
How about people stop complaining about a player until he starts to give you a reason to complain.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

If we sign him and he accepts his role he will be a great value and addition. I mean let's face it even hobbled he is a better player than any other 2g available. 

Even the year before last (which was still an injury riddled 35 game season) he had a PER of 16.39, which means he was an above average top 6 player. 

I think it is completeley reasonable that he could get back to, or exceed that level this year. And if he can, than he will be a very valuable member of our team. Can you imagine how good our team rebounding would be with the addition of T-mac playing the 2? Ridiculous.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I can only go off the stats. The stats (and more importantly the trend in stats) paint a clear picture. If you think that he will miraculously bounce back in the 2010-2011 season, well, that's your opinion. I have more confidence in mine.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tracy_mcgrady/career_stats.html

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Tracy McGrady hasn't shot the ball above 44% since 2002-2003. That's 7 years ago. Not to mention he won't give you anything on D.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I hope you have more confidence in your own opinion.
But I have more faith in the Front Office than yours. I think you've had nothing but negative things to say about everything that's happened this offseason.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

Sure, blind faith that McGrady will work out because you believe in the front office- makes sense. Gar/Pax will help McGrady overcome a bad knee, an aging body, a me-first attitude and the inability to play defense.
I've mostly liked the Bulls back-up plan signings this offseason.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

We have NOTHING to lose by signing McGrady. He is a huge wildcard out of the free agents left and if it works out it could be huge for this team. If he gets hurt or doesn't play well, the bulls dont lose anything due to the depth at that position. I say go for it and hope that it works out for him and the bulls!


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm 50/50 on this one ... You can't ignore the numbers. TMac hasn't been a "player" in years. His numbers are down across the board. With that said, one has to see why such a talent like TMac can just drop off so fast... Injuries. TMac has had a rash of injuries and his knees have been wrecked. From all reports, he has been working out hard and is the healthiest he's been in years. That doesn't mean he's back to the old TMac, but if injuries were keeping him down, then being healthy can make a world of difference.

Part of me wants TMac to come to the Bulls. If healthy, I believe TMac can still contribute. We need a nice scoring wing to come off of the bench with a defensive minded Brewer starting. As our 10/12th man, signing TMac could be a big gain for a small risk.

The other part of me doesn't want to see TMac here. One, I'm still pissed at the way he handled FA back in 2000? when we tried landing him. Also, can we trust that he can compete now? He's been so hurt and injured, is it even possible for him to come back. He relies on speed/quickness to score... bad knees doesn't help that. We need a back-up SG, it might be a better idea to sign a more of a "sure thing."


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> I can only go off the stats. The stats (and more importantly the trend in stats) paint a clear picture. If you think that he will miraculously bounce back in the 2010-2011 season, well, that's your opinion. I have more confidence in mine.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tracy_mcgrady/career_stats.html
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Tracy McGrady hasn't shot the ball above 44% since 2002-2003. That's 7 years ago. Not to mention he won't give you anything on D.


The stats do not point to Mcgrady not having a good year since 2002-2003.

FYI in the seven seasons since 2002-2003 Mcgrady's average PER (roughly I didn't feel like accounting for games played, which BTW would only raise the average) =*20.11*.

20.11 would put him in a tie for 27th highest PER in the NBA this past season (tied with Brook Lopez). And make him the *5th best 2g *(just behind Roy, and ahead of Joe Johnson).

So its a little silly (and a lot misleading) to say his stats have been bad since 2002-2003.

McGradys PER rank among sg's:

2009-2010: 47th 
2008-2009: 17th
2007-2008: 11th
2006-2007: 4th
2205-2006: 6th
2004-2005: 4th
2003-2004: 1st
2002-2003: 1st

And that's as far back as it goes on ESPN.

I know sometimes people on here question why I tend to point to PER. It's not because I think it is "the greatest stat" or anything. It is simply because it is one number that accounts for everything and is a simple way of looking at how good a players stats compare to other players stats. I don't have to point out all the stats I can just point to a single one. 

Basically I think we have about 2.5 million to spend. I would say if we are signing him to a contract and getting him checked by doctors first we must believe he is at least healthier than he has been in the past 2 years. He is young enough to make it realistic that his _ceiling _ can be the efficiency of his last semi healthy season (3 seasons ago), or the 11th best 2g in the league. And his floor should not be any lower than his efficiency from last year, 47th best 2g in the NBA. 

So even his floor statistically would make him a solid value (2.5 mil for an average backup 2g). While his reasonable ceiling makes him an absolute steal (above average starting 2g for 2.5 mil). For example Wesley Matthews was the 46th best 2g according to PER last year. Mccgrady was 47th. Matthews just got the full midlevel exception...

I know, too long of a post. Basically I hope you get the point that stats and logical expectations for his stats point to him being an absolute steal at what we can offer. Now the other stuff can be argued but it's tough to argue the numbers.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

We need a shooter at the 2 who can space the floor. Ronnie Brewer can't do that.
Admittedly, I don't understand how the PER is derived, but I can't see how his FG percentages don't paint a complete enough picture given our need for a shooter.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Wasn't a fan of him possibly signing with the Bulls, but now that it's starting to look likely, I'm finding some silver linings.

His defensive ratings in Houston (with Thibodeau as an assistant from 2004-2007) were exceptional -- 101, 102, and 100. 

His 04-05 season was probably his best defensively. He was fifth in the NBA in defensive win shares in 2005 and seventh in steals.

If signed, he and Kurt Thomas would the only players on the current roster who played for Thibodeau. I wouldn't underestimate the value there.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't feel comfortable having Watson or Korver sliding over to the back-up 2 when McGrady gets hurt. Would hope we are still considering singing Flip to the vet min even if we sign T-Mac.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> I don't feel comfortable having Watson or Korver sliding over to the back-up 2 when McGrady gets hurt. Would hope we are still considering singing Flip to the vet min even if we sign T-Mac.


Flip will get more than the vet min.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd give Tracy one year deal at 12 Mil, then trade him to Knicks in December for Eddy Curry and 2 future first rounders (#1 pick protected).

Knicks will have chance to sign Yao, Duncan and Melo next summer after they dump Curry. Bulls bring Eddy Curry back to replace Brad Miller and get 2 future picks.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't see T-Mac fitting in on this team. T-Mac has historically played best with the ball in his hands (he's not a spot-up shooter). 
We want the ball in Rose and Watson's hands and shooters playing off them. Tibs says Deng is at his best slashing. He was ineffective in VDN's offense. If that's the case, then we only have one option at the 2 and 3 that really fits with what we are trying to accomplish here (Korver).


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls42 said:


> I don't see T-Mac fitting in on this team. T-Mac has historically played best with the ball in his hands (he's not a spot-up shooter).


I wonder what you would say had the Bulls been able to get Wade or James.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> I don't feel comfortable having Watson or Korver sliding over to the back-up 2 when McGrady gets hurt. Would hope we are still considering singing Flip to the vet min even if we sign T-Mac.


Really? You don't want to sign Mcgrady because you don't think Korver _or_ Watson could sufficiently *back up* the 2? 

We bareley have any money left at this point. Signing Mcgrady for the peanuts we are offering him is practically the definition of a low-risk high-reward scenario. Let's not use the third string 2g arguement against him. If he doesn't pan out we split his approx 10 minutes between 2 very strong backup options in Watson and Korver (both of whom spent time doing just that last year). Both players are easily qualified to do the job. 

On the other hand if he does pan out he could easily be our starting 2g. Or if we so choose a potential 6th man of the year candidate.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls42 said:


> I don't see T-Mac fitting in on this team. T-Mac has historically played best with the ball in his hands (he's not a spot-up shooter).
> We want the ball in Rose and Watson's hands and shooters playing off them. Tibs says Deng is at his best slashing. He was ineffective in VDN's offense. If that's the case, then we only have one option at the 2 and 3 that really fits with what we are trying to accomplish here (Korver).


And yet you want Flip instead???

The 6'3 combo guard that hasn't shot 40% from the field in 2 seasons? Is a career 30% 3pt shooter? A guy who definateley does not play off the ball?

At least be consistent.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I would have been happy as it meant we had a good chance at winning championships. 
I would have said D-Rose will have to adapt his game to play with a superstar. The signing of T-Mac does not require Rose to change his game.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Why not, just let Rose turn into a superstar.
Yeah it would've been great to have LeBron or Wade, but Rose would have never lived up to his potential. I like it better this way. If the Bulls do win it all, he'll get almost all of the credit instead of riding shotgun to LeBron/Wade.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Apparently, Thibodeau is in favor of this move.



> Tom Thibodeau, who coached McGrady in Houston, is a fan of his and supportive of the move.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

McGraw's arguments for taking a shot with TMAC.



> Assuming McGrady is healthier now than when he finished last season, the Bulls’ biggest question is whether he’s ready to embrace a supporting role.
> 
> As the roster stands, the Bulls are pretty well set with Luol Deng at small forward and Ronnie Brewer splitting time with Kyle Korver at shooting guard. Derrick Rose and C.J. Watson should fill the point guard minutes. With a healthy lineup, McGrady figures to play 20 minutes or less with the Bulls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

To those who don't like the idea of signing McGrady, it could be worse... We could be going after Allen Iverson instead.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

quote: The Bulls figure to offer no more than the veteran’s minimum salary 

Most of you don't like T-Mac deal. Why didn't you offer him a ten day deal, the non-garrantee contract?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

McGrady Prefers To Sign With Bulls


> Jul 26, 2010 3:45 PM EST
> 
> Tracy McGrady's first choice is to sign with the Bulls after completing a workout with the team on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I want to believe that he'll just fit in.

I'm pretty sure he just can't.

Are the Bulls, and Ronnie Brewer, willing to deal with that?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> I want to believe that he'll just fit in.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he just can't.
> 
> Are the Bulls, and Ronnie Brewer, willing to deal with that?


This is obviously the concern. 

It's just one of those things that we will have to trust management to get a good read on the situation. 

I mean on one hand I'm with you, in that I don't want to rock the boat. On the other hand it is pretty clear that 2g is our weakest link on the squad. So bringing in T-Mac is probably the only chance (how ever unlikeley it may or may not be) to solve that problem. 

If management, after seeing him workout and meeting with him feels that he is reasonably healthy, looking good, and convinces us that his head is in the right place. How can we possibly pass this opportunity up? The risk vs reward (when cosidering our needs) is just too good to pass up.

I see how quotes like this:


> "I won't have a problem, but that's not what I'm really shooting for," he said of a potential bench role.
> 
> "I think, yeah, if I was the player that I was in a Knicks uniform, I would have no problem coming off the bench, but I've worked extremely hard and I'm far from being that player. Trust me."


Could be perceived as troubling.

But really isn't that exactly how he should feel. He is basically saying that if he is not good enough to start then he won't expect to. But that he believes he will be good enough to start. 

I don't see a problem with it. Personally I would like to see a competition for the starting 2g. If Mcgrady can legitamateley push for the starting job, then it only makes us better.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Yep, 2g is our weakest link, and he knows it.

Like you say, got to trust Thibo and Forman to have a good read on the situation.

I really enjoyed watching Tracy play, and remembered envying his kind of court vision, back in the day 3 or 4 years ago. 

But it's a new day. We'll see if he pans out. No need to rush, I guess, at this point.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

_And I'd be remiss to note the following line from Chris Ballard's The Art of a Beautiful Game, in which Battier, contrasting the defensive enthusiasm of McGrady and Artest, sells T-Mac out: "I'd be on one side of the court and [McGrady] would be pointing, 'Pick him up! Pick him up!' So I'd have to run all the way across the court to guard a guy like Kobe."_

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/07/25/can-tracy-mcgrady-help-the-bulls/


Yeah, that's not rousing support for a guy coming to a team whose Coach is known for tough Defense. If Thibodeau is in support of bringing this ego maniac aboard its not a good sign for this team's direction.


----------

